# Display de siete segmentos grande para multiplexado con led.



## nicolasantoci (Jul 23, 2012)

Hola, les dejo un esquemático y una placa hecha en Eagle de un display de siete (7) segmentos con leds bien grande. Está pensado en un tamaño de 20 cm x 10 cm para cortar al medio una placa virgen simple faz de 20 x 20 cm. Les dejo el esquemático por si quieren cambiar el tamaño de leds o alguna otra cosa.
Verán que tiene dos fichas de 16 pines, está pensado en que una es la que viene de los puertos de salida de algún pic como del otro proyecto que tengo armado (reloj digital) y la otra para conectar en paralelo a los demás segmentos de otro display. Una de las fichas tiene 16 pines, que en realidad está pensado para usar un cable de red (ocho conductores) y pasar los agujeros los cables para que queden por atrás y sea mejor a la vista. La otra ficha no tiene conectado el último pin porque no es necesario, ya que se comparten A,B,C,D,E,F,G con el otro display pero no el 1.
Aclaro que no lo van a conectar directamente a la salida de un PIC, por lo menos en mi conocimiento, por el consumo relativo elevado de corriente. Habría que poner algunos transistores o algún otro componente.
Espero que les sirva y cualquier sugerencia es leida.
Hasta pronto.



Me olvidaba de poner que actualizen "ratnets" en el Eagle para que les aparezca el plano de masa completo.



Por si alguien no tiene el Eagle, ya están listas para hacer el negativo y revelar. Si alguien usa otro método se puede modificar para tener más espacio entre pistas y el plano de masa. Cualquier cosa se hace...


----------

